

The Vexing Legacy of Lewis Terman (2000) - kareemm
http://alumni.stanford.edu/get/page/magazine/article/?article_id=40678

======
kazinator
TL; DR.

The writings of a haphazard intelligence researcher from _1928_ reveal his
belief in the program of eugenics.

Wow, what a shocker.

~~~
ibisum
Eugenics has transmogrified and implanted itself in many aspects of popular
culture, so this is actually quite important to those of us who are trying to
make the world a better place. The fight against discrimination and hatred is
a viable means of increasing _everyones_ intelligence, and not just the lucky
few with time on their hands to navel gaze. If you work in the modern social
world and don't see eugenics-influenced cultural attitudes in play, you're not
looking - or working - hard enough to recognize it. That's why this story is
important - even still today. Just because we made it to another century
doesn't mean we're not still holding on - rather desperately in some cases -
to an antiquated view of our civilization.

